# Starting.........



## rd_ab_penman (Aug 20, 2020)

Working on a Lake Sturgeon right handed blank on Curly Maple for a Fly Fishing twist ballpoint. Will start applying MINWAX WBOM Clear Satin Polyurethane tonight.

Les


----------



## qquake (Aug 24, 2020)

Very cool!


----------

